# Hillary Supports Nationwide Smoking Bans



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

NY Post Article here


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Hillary Supports Nationwide Smoking Ban*

no surprises there.
Pretty soon she will advocate spending a bunch of other peoples money for...

oh, nevermind.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Hillary Supports Nationwide Smoking Ban*

Actually it looks like Hilary is in favor of letting states and local government deal with any smoking bans while Edwards seems to be leaning in the direction of nationwide bans...



> Former Sen. John Edwards, D-N.C., told a 2008 presidential candidates' forum on cancer Monday that he would favor a nationwide federal ban on smoking in public places.
> Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton, D-N.Y., separately told the forum sponsored by cycling champion and cancer survivor Lance Armstrong that she favored relying on state and local bans on smoking in public places, rather than a nationwide ban enforced by the federal government.





> Edwards initially declined to directly answer a question posed by moderator Chris Matthews about whether the Constitution would permit the federal government to adopt a ban on smoking in public places.
> "That's an interesting question," said Edwards, a veteran trial lawyer. "I'd have to think of that as a lawyer. ... I'd have to give that more thought than I could on stage."
> But Matthews, host of "Hardball" on MSNBC, pressed Edwards.
> "Are you in principle for a national smoking ban in public places?" Matthews asked.
> ...


For the whole article in the SF Chronicle clicky


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Hillary Supports Nationwide Smoking Ban*

You're right, Jon. The title of the thread should have said Nationwide Smoking Ban*s*. I inadvertently left the "s" off. I'll correct that right now.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Hillary Supports Nationwide Smoking Ban*

As long as it dosn't cost her $$ she Can agree to anything.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

A nationwide ban is inevitable.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

She is making me upset I swear all these politicians aren't leaders they are followe's and you though you voted them in because they had your best interest in mind and thought they would listen to who voted them in not give the opinion themselves.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

I would only have been surprised (and dubious) if she came out against smoking bans. this woman wants to take the healthcare and insurance industries and place them under government control. Which begs the question can ANY of you name any government program that is efficient, cost effective or accoplishes it's stated goal?

Goverment involvment = disaster and overspending = loss of liberty

:sb I now step down.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I am surprised she isn't pushing for a ban on cigars period, especially since the Bill and Monica cigar incident. :ss


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Darrell said:


> I am surprised she isn't pushing for a ban on cigars period, especially since the Bill and Monica cigar incident. :ss


What makes you think that she doesn't enjoy cigars the same way Monica does. After all, Bill isn't really known for his originality or creativity.

:chk:chk


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Budprince said:


> Which begs the question can ANY of you name any government program that is efficient, cost effective or accoplishes it's stated goal?
> 
> Goverment involvment = disaster and overspending = loss of liberty
> 
> :sb I now step down.


Switzerland has a good healthcare system. Insurance is cheaper as well as income taxes, so something must be working right...


----------



## Rog (Jul 21, 2007)

So long as you have exemptions allowing smoking in Cigar Bars/Lounges I really don't see an issue with it...


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Im just hoping she doesnt get elected, then it doesnt matter :tu


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Switzerland has a good healthcare system. Insurance is cheaper as well as income taxes, so something must be working right...


Have you seen thier tax rates and the waiting lists for treatments? Also, when they need real medical care real fast where do they come? Yep, the U.S.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Budprince said:


> Have you seen thier tax rates and the waiting lists for treatments?


Let not mix advanced procedures vs. basic medical care and preventitive medicine. As for taxes, 13% sounds a lot better than my tax bracket!

Sure, the USA is one of the best places for an advance medical procedure, but that counts for a small percentage of medical treatments overall.


----------



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

_Could it be that the very same Congress would perhaps debate over a Nationwide ban on smoking in public while trying to fund programs reliant upon 20,000% increases on the very product they look to outlaw public use?_

_
"So, you want to fund a Federal program with massive tobacco taxes AND start a Federal ban on public use of *those same products*? Hell of a pickle there, Chief."_

Congress is starting to play the part of Spalding (Caddyshack) pretty well lately with all of their "I want a" sessions. All that toe-stepping, and perhaps they'll "get nothing and like it!" :ss

- Garilla


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Rog said:


> So long as you have exemptions allowing smoking in Cigar Bars/Lounges I really don't see an issue with it...


That's one of the problems a lot of us face. In New York state you can no longer get a license to open a cigar bar. No new bars can get a smoking waiver.

More on track...God I wish Hillary would go away.:hn


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

gefell said:


> Im just hoping she doesnt get elected, then it doesnt matter :tu


It still matters. She's still going to be a Senator, and has a significant amount of pull.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Budprince said:


> I would only have been surprised (and dubious) if she came out against smoking bans. this woman wants to take the healthcare and insurance industries and place them under government control. Which begs the question can ANY of you name any government program that is efficient, cost effective or accoplishes it's stated goal?
> 
> Goverment involvment = disaster and overspending = loss of liberty
> 
> :sb I now step down.


The U.S. Coast Guard. Undermanned, Underfunded, Underappreciated and still saving lives.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

This is what I would expect from a bleeding heart liberal like Hillary. I just love how she pulls opinions out of her ass and acts like they are facts...

People were staying home because of smoke???

They have even more business now???

The last thing people that frequent bars are concerned with is their health.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> The U.S. Coast Guard. Undermanned, Underfunded, Underappreciated and still saving lives.


Point taken, but that's despite congressional involvement. It has more to do with the caliber of those who serve than it does with the blow-hards in congress who think the sun doesn't rise without their approval. Which is more my point - government takes money from legitimate things they should be doing and waste it in areas they have no constitutional authority to be.

I am THANKFUL for ALL branches of our military - Thanks for the reminder Macjoe


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Fine with me, I don't mind what she says, she'll keep shooting her self in the foot and ruining her shot in the white house.

Heck I hope she takes even more foolish steps and alienaites her self more so.

Each person she pisses off is one less vote and as if she didn't do this she's already pissed off a ton of America.

With out going into the whole race over all, her being a woman *loosely* also is a huge shot in the foot for her. I'm not saying myself, but I can think of alot of people and polls out there that don't want a female pres, no matter her stance.

Honestly the dems could put out 2 shaven silverback apes and win with a land slide, but they at best are going to edge out a win...


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Switzerland has a good healthcare system. Insurance is cheaper as well as income taxes, so something must be working right...


something is working right because they have to pay like 70% in taxes every year.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

scubasteven9 said:


> something is working right because they have to pay like 70% in taxes every year.


In CH, it's closer to 13%; maybe you're thinking of Sweeden or Denmark?


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

Just another reason not to vote for that battle-axe.


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

joed said:


> What makes you think that she doesn't enjoy cigars the same way Monica does. After all, Bill isn't really known for his originality or creativity.
> 
> :chk:chk


Wow that cigar better have one tough wrapper!!!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

What happened to letting people make their own decision!


----------



## Horselington (Jul 11, 2007)

See, the thing that gets me is why impose "sin" taxes on things that politicians or their constituents don't like if eventually revenue from said tax will, if all goes according to plan (ie. getting people to smoke less/not at all), there will be no revenue for the tax in several years?

I am very considerate of where I smoke. I only smoke on my own property or in the relative privacy of my B&M, so smoking bans don't really bother me too much...it's this taxation bullflop that ticks me off. I'm all for fair taxation, and for health care, but come on, there has to be someone on capital hill that has the foresight to see that this is just a dumb idea no matter how you slice it!

E


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

This is definitely not a shock to me... expected no better.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> A nationwide ban is inevitable.


 I agree.

Some quotes from Sen. Clinton:

"We're going to take things away from you on behalf of the common good." 
June 2004

"We just can't trust the American people to make those types of choices&#8230;. Government has to make those choices for people"
1993 regarding health care

"I certainly think the free-market has failed." 
June 2007

She's really not my type...


----------

